# Advice Please



## tee111 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi guys, I need some advice please in choosing floorstanding speakers for front setup..

I dont know which ones to go for out of the 2 below:-

http://www.richersounds.com/product/floorstanders/cambridge-audio/s70/camb-s70-blk 

or

http://www.richersounds.com/product/floorstanders/tannoy/v4/tann-v4-dk-oak

My subwoofer is a Yamaha yst sw305 which a budget sub to be honest, so im looking for floorstanding speakers with good bass, my budget is max £300.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Both are good speakers. The best way is for you take music you are familiar with and listen to the speakers to find out which 1 you like.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Also be aware that the room you listen in should be a similar size and shape to your room. If you cannot do this then get a guarantee that you can return them if they don't perform in your room.


----------



## tee111 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Guys, will listen to them both first..

Has anyone used the Cambridge S70?
I have also seen these, but I know Missions are good speakers..
http://www.superfi.co.uk/p-3949-mission-mv8-speakers-pair.aspx 

But will listen to them first..


----------



## arttu (Oct 23, 2007)

Don´t forget to include active speakers like Genelecs in your searches.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ive been using Mission speakers since the late 80s and love the sound. My only gripe is that they tried to go mainstream and started to build lower quality speakers and in my opinion damaged there reputation.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have heard the Tannoy speakers you linked to and I like them, but as was already suggested you should listen and pick what you like.


----------



## KenC (Mar 30, 2012)

Having just been down this road here is my take.

Take music you know. 

If you can, A/B switch between the two models of speaker. This way, you're using the same AVR. IMO this is the only way to compare just speakers.

If you have a choice, use the same model AVR you have at home.

Last but not least, it has to sound good to YOU... yes YOU. No blog/post/review can tell you what sounds right to your ear.


----------

